# Reviving Old Chain, Part 2



## Buster1 (Mar 20, 2012)

I've read a few threads on this, as well as the one below of old chain revival.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?10724-Reviving-old-chain&highlight=Chain

I have two "new" prewar bikes with chains that are pretty bad.  One is an Elgin skiptooth, the other is a Westfield with the classic "wide" chain...both are original and I'd like to revive them.  They have been soaking in Evaporust for over a day and I'll probably leave them in there for another day or 2 until I have time to get back to them.

*What next?*  What do you guys recommend after I pull them out of the Evaporust?  Degreaser?  Oil?  WD-40?

I just hope I can keep and use these original parts.  Thanks.

Nate


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Mar 20, 2012)

I soak mine for a few days in engine cleaner.  I just spry a bunch of it into a coffee can and let it sit.  I then take out and scrub with wire brush then let it soak in WD-40a few days and scrub again if needed.


----------



## dougfisk (Mar 20, 2012)

It depends what upon what you are starting with.  First I soak in gasoline to break down hardened grease. Then I soak in concentrated water-based de-greaser which breaks down the grease and begins to attack the rust. Then I soak in vinegar which is very good at removing rust (and any remaining factory bluing.)  At this point you need to assess how "stuck" the moving parts may be.  If links and rollers are stuck, you might try soaking in a half ATF/half thinner mixture.  Stubborn links can usually be broken free and flexed back and forth until loose.  The rollers are much harder to break loose and sometimes you will just not be able to free all of them.  But the chain can still work quite well with stuck rollers.  After everything is free, I soak in automotive gear oil to lube.   Before you get too far into the cleaning or de-rusting, you might want to check for excessive wear.


----------



## Buster1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks guys.  I'm trying almost everything as I've got nothing to lose.  The Evaporust worked great to return the chains to base metal.  Then I soaked in kerosene for 2 days, but that didn't remove much gunk.  Now they're in gasoline and that seems to be easily removing a lot of caked-on hidden gunk.

More to follow.


----------



## popawheelie (Mar 25, 2012)

*removing rust*

Another member here suggested that I just drop my rusty chain into Vinegar and let it soak for 2 days.

   I lightly wire brushed it first, soaked it for 3 days in straight Vinegar, then ran tap water over it while I lightly scrubbed it with a wire brush and it looks PERFECT. I had no idea vinegar could do such an A+ job........I dried it, then sprayed WD 40 over it and will put it to use right away.

   Mike  aka popawheelie


----------



## Dave K (Mar 25, 2012)

Be careful not to leave chain in vinegar for more then a few days.  It will destroy the chain if you leave it in for a long period of time


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 25, 2012)

If a chain has stiff links or stuck bushings, one way to free them up is to use the darn thing! Once you have cleaned up the goop and dissolved most of the rust put it on a bike ride for a couple of miles.  This will give it a better workout than any hand wringing, brushing or magic potions.  Diamond Chain #61 is out of production now so it's worth saving any inch pitch chain you have.  I've been happy with Kawasaki Foaming Chain Lube.  This is a paraffin base lube with a LOT of solvents in it, so it will wriggle in most anywhere and leave behind a durable lube.  As long as the chain moves relatively freely, lube it up, put it on a bike and it will free up.  Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Uniblab (Mar 26, 2012)

WD40 should not be relied upon for long term rust prevention as it evaporates pretty quickly.

Have heard stories from old time motorcyclists about them "cooking" their chains by soaking them in oil in a cooking pan over a heat source. Please don't try this without doing some research as to the proper procedure as there's this can be quite flammable and I don't want some bald scarface suing me.


----------



## dubsey55 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Reviving old chain*

"Cooking"  motorcycle/bicycle  chains,  means melting regular grease to a liquidish  consistency, in a suitable container.  Then, working the chain around in there to try and get the liquified grease completely into the chain.    When cool, the chain will retain the grease.   Fun to try  at least once,  but the modern chain life  products are probably better, and certainly much easier!   No matter  what you use  to lube it, make sure it is as clean as possible first,  and take the time  to free up  all moving parts, especially the rollers, first.   All the lube in the world will due no good  at  all if  the moving parts  are frozen!   Once  cleaned  and freed up, you can (and should) check  for stretch by comparing length to known  "good"  chain, or, (available)  measurments! Chains can last basically forever IF properly maintained, BUT if you plan any serious riding, bad rusty, worn out chains are a very real safety concern, So, use common sense!


----------

